# A few we caught over the last few weeks!



## blazer21 (Feb 8, 2019)




----------



## bubbafowler (Feb 8, 2019)

How many were in that one sounder? Hogs are about the only thing I haven't hunted with dogs but I don't know they could catch a whole sounder like that.  That's amazing.


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Feb 8, 2019)

Great video guys !


----------



## FOLES55 (Feb 9, 2019)

Phenomenal hunt!!


----------



## antharper (Feb 10, 2019)

Awesome video , thanks for sharing !


----------



## deermaster13 (Feb 10, 2019)

Great video. Love those pits!


----------



## cwa1104sab (Feb 10, 2019)

Man that’s a pretty bad azz video. Thanks 

Sab


----------



## blazer21 (Feb 18, 2019)

bubbafowler said:


> How many were in that one sounder? Hogs are about the only thing I haven't hunted with dogs but I don't know they could catch a whole sounder like that.  That's amazing.


I think 12-14 counting little ones.


----------



## stonecreek (Feb 20, 2019)

Outstanding video. Richard


----------



## ucfireman (Feb 23, 2019)

Good video. Amazing to watch that last one trying to gore that dog, guess the vests are necessary. 
How do y'all dispatch the animals? I saw they were all tied up.


----------



## blazer21 (Feb 23, 2019)

ucfireman said:


> Good video. Amazing to watch that last one trying to gore that dog, guess the vests are necessary.
> How do y'all dispatch the animals? I saw they were all tied up.



They are all taken care of with a sharp knife. These guys are very protective of their dogs! Wouldn’t be a good thing at all to hit one with a bullet.


----------



## Gavi (Jul 20, 2021)

blazer21 said:


>


I would like to see the video what is the name of it on YouTube or the title


----------

